

Corrupted Callings: Finding Your Life’s Work vs Loving Your Life - anuleczka
http://calnewport.com/blog/2010/04/09/corrupted-callings-the-subtle-difference-between-finding-your-lifes-work-and-loving-your-life/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+StudyHacks+(Study+Hacks)&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _As I’ve argued before, thirty years of research has identified the following
three traits to be crucial if you want a rich life:_

    
    
      Autonomy — control over how you fill your time.
      Competence –  mastering unambiguously useful things.
      Relatedness — feeling of connection to others.
    
    

Given the theme, I am surprised this has not inspired any commentary. I would
think it would resonate with the many folks here who are apparently looking to
create the life of their dreams via entrepreneurship.

~~~
tjmaxal
I'm not sure Entrepreneurship fits his model. I suppose it could but I don't
think it has to.

~~~
Mz
Entrepreneurs generally need to be competent and being an entrepreneur
generally gives one some degree of autonomy compared to a regular job. You
also pretty much need to maintain decent relationships to people if you are
going to thrive as an entrepreneur. I don't necessarily mean intimate
relationships. I am sure plenty of entrepreneurs are basically workaholics and
plenty of people here have indicated that a start-up typically leaves little
time for dating. But there has to be some outreach to the community/large
world and PG has compared cofounders to being like a spouse, but without the
sex. So it seems to me that if you have a cofounder, you do need to have some
basic relationship skills in order for the business to succeed.

Maybe I just have a different take on the article than you do? Not sure.

~~~
tjmaxal
I agree with you. I just have never really thought of entrepreneurship as a
way to climb the ladders. I've always viewed entrepreneurship as a much purer
meritocracy where the idea/product is more important than the
degrees/employment history of the founders. Maybe I'm being a bit idealistic
or naive.

